# s14 wheel setup



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey All,
Found some great info by searching, just want a little clarity:

I have a 95 240sx se with the KYB agx adjustable struts and the Tein SS springs. This setup lowers the car by about an inch (1.2" in front and 0.9" in back). I also did the z32 brake conversion (30mm) on the front only. 

I bought some better-than-what-I-had rims from a friend, not knowing much about the proper offset, etc. They are Allessio 17x7 or 17x8 or 17x?... I placed one of these rims on my car and gave it a little test drive around the lot to make sure clearance wasn't an issue. I believe these rims are 17x8's and I bought a set of 4 Kumho 711 235/45/17 tires to fit. I have been driving on these rims for about 9 months. 

Long story short, I have some wicked wobble at 60mph and when I brake at higher speeds that I am attempting to get rid of. Considering I changed all my stock suspension geometry by doing all these mods, it only makes sense. I am in the middle of replacing bushings, checking for worn out parts in my suspension, checking for camber issues, etc. When I started thinking about it however, I realized that these rims might be bad (unbalanced, etc) or at least part of the problem due to their unknown (and probably incorrect) offset.

SO if I wanted to get newer rims I would need:

17x7's
or
17x8's 

So that my current 235/45/17 kumho's will fit, right?

I would also need to make sure that the offset for these rims are around +25 to +35, right?

Any reason to go 7" wide vs 8" wide?

What will the wrong offset cause?

And last, but not least, any brave souls want to venture a guess as to what is causing my wobble?

Thanks to all for your *helpful* replies.

-Matthew


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The wheels that you are using may require centering rings that are not installed on the wheels. If so, then it could be the cause of your problem.


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

*new rims*

I found some rims that I think will work. They are 17x7.5 5x4.5 (or 5x114.3) with a +36mm offset, which is one millimeter away from the recommended. Chrome, 5 split spoke. Best of all they are new and fairly cheap.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Still going to be sunk in the wheel well, dont spend money on rims that suck

you need roughly a 17x8+5-15 Max


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

*ok...*

yeah after reconsidering i decided to nix the order on the cheapos. But i still need to find the right wheels. SO 17x8 will fit my 235/45/r17's? And the offset? this seems to be the biggest problem. from what i have read the offset needs to be +20mm to +35mm. Most of the rims I find are 40 or higher. Any suggestions? Thanks!

matt


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

*correction...*

finding lots of 17x8's with < 36mm offset... Just not 17x7.5's. Looks like I will be going with the former.


----------



## ikon240 (Oct 2, 2005)

*got ASA ST4 17x8, 35mm offset*

Hopefully these will do the trick.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

17x8 +36mm will still be super sunken. For 17x8 with a decent sidewall, id run 215/45/17.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Personally I plan to run 9" +20 in front & 10" +20 in rear.
this works with either 17 or 18's & the tire sits perfectly flush w/the fenders.
I dont know about stretching 235's over a 9 or 10 inch rim though.
I'd go 245 in the front & maybe a 265 in the rear.
You probably arent trying to buy new tires though.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

the wobble could either be the centering rings as stated before or another good possibility is one or both of the rotors warped/cracked, have you hit any potholes lately???one wheel could be warped also, and check to make sure your proportioning valve(spelling?) is messed up, a buddy had one mess up and it was applying more pressure to one brake than the other and eventually wore that one side down so much worse than the other that he got mad wobble from them grabbing at different times


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

and considering its only coming when you apply the brakes or at that certain speed i wouldnt assume that its the wheels, bad rotors do the same thing, more likely that its got something to do with the brakes


----------

